# Spec V Rims



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I put some 03 Sentra SER Spec V rims on my '90 240sx, and they look hot, but they seems to handle a little strange and they rub in just the slightest on the strut some times. Does anybody have expierence with a slightly wider rim like this?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i had that problem with the old tires on the altima..i ended up buying new tires. if i were you i would get the fenders rolled.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I talked to a guy with them on his S13 several months ago. He said he put a 10mm spacer on there, just to be safe. 

I dunno about the width of the SE-R wheels, but the stock S14 SE wheels are rubbing the piss out of my A'PEXi and Tanabe coilovers.


----------

